# Gilka bottle any info...?



## TSpider (Mar 16, 2021)

I would like to learn something more about a bottle bought at a flea market. I have found a lot of information about history of GILKA Berlin Company and their bottles but nothing about the bottle in shape like this. I would be very grateful for any information from what period of Gilka's production it may come from and any other details concern this bottle?

Thank you in advance
TSpider


----------



## Nickneff (Mar 16, 2021)

TSpider said:


> I would like to learn something more about a bottle bought at a flea market. I have found a lot of information about history of GILKA Berlin Company and their bottles but nothing about the bottle in shape like this. I would be very grateful for any information from what period of Gilka's production it may come from and any other details concern this bottle?
> 
> Thank you in advance
> TSpider


It's got some age I love the Widow mold in it I'm thinking 1860s and 1870s it's got beautiful color


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 16, 2021)

Ah now, this is interesting. We know about the Schutzen st no. 9 bottle(s) which most likely held his Kaiser - Kummel Caraway Brandy.... I wonder if he also produced a Bitterquelle as well at his distillery Plant. The bottle is somewhat different from the Hunyadi Janos Saxlehners Bitterquelle, But, not too different... 
I'll post side by side  and detail photos inna minute or two..
~Fred


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 16, 2021)

So, this is a wikipedia info grab;

"The company was founded by Carl Joseph Aloys Gilka (1812–1873) at Schützenstrasse 9 [1] in Berlin-Mitte . [2] Gilka came from Moravia . He had entered into an advantageous marriage in 1836; the dowry of his wife, Auguste Henriette geb. Schmidt, at an amount of 15,000 thalers, served as the basis for founding the _distillation, rum and fuel factory_ . He produced the alcohol for beverage production in a distillery in Düppel . [3] His company bore the initials of his second and third first name with family name.

Gilka's best-known product was "Kaiser-Kümmel", a lightly sweetened caraway brandy made from caraway oil, sugar and alcohol, which contains 38% alcohol and has been produced since 1836. [4] According to some sources, it was drunk at the court in Berlin, but certainly at the Viennese court.

Well-known members of the Gilka family were later the Kommerzienrat Theodor Gilka (1841–1907). He lived in Berlin at Tiergartenstraße 34a and owned several country estates, including the Dessow manor , which housed a brewery and a distillery. Due to the high quality of their products, Theodor and Hermann Gilka were appointed royal purveyors to the court . [5]

Theodor Gilka's son, Arthur Gilka (1875–1937), was a councilor. Albert and Hermann Gilka were also rich and respected. [6] Arthur Gilka acquired a manor with a distillery in Kartzow in 1898 , where he produced alcohol from beets and potatoes for liqueur production. Arthur Gilka also built the new manor house in Kartzow based on plans by Eugen Schmohl from 1912 onwards. [7] The Gilka family's property was mainly in the Mark Brandenburg and Lusatia , which turned out to be fatal after the Second World War : the family was expropriated in 1954 and lost all of their production facilities. [8th]

The business was continued by a family member in Hamburg until 1972 , when it was sold to Underberg . [9] Under the name JA Gilka KG, the "Kaiser-Kümmel" is produced in Essen - Kettwig today"

Here's the two side by side



Well, now that they are side by side... yours appears to have an ale or stout shape.

I guess it was the bottom embossing that was really catching my attn. 

I'm still curious..
~Fred


----------



## TSpider (Mar 16, 2021)

Like me...  . The first picture shows the specific way of manufacturing. There are clear traces of mechanical process inside bottle, like rolling under big pressure. I am wondering how could looked the production process...?


----------



## Fenndango (Mar 16, 2021)

Johan Hoff similar


----------



## Harry Pristis (Mar 16, 2021)

*Apparently, Gilka kummel was popular among German immigrants to the USA.  The pre-Prohibition "dry" sentiment in the USA required a change in the contents of imported kummel.  The date on the seal of this "Non-alcoholic" Gilka Kummel is 1911.



 

 

*


----------



## nhpharm (Mar 16, 2021)

We dig a lot of the Gilka's in Galveston, which had a large German population.  We usually find them in earlier holes (1870's) but I know the company was around for a long time.  I have not seen the round base embossed version before.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 17, 2021)

TSpider said:


> Like me...  . The first picture shows the specific way of manufacturing. There are clear traces of mechanical process inside bottle, like rolling under big pressure. I am wondering how could looked the production process...?



No mechanical process going on inside the bottle.  That is cold mold ripple on the outside surface, more commonly known as "whittling", as a result of the hot glass coming in contact with a cooler inside mold surface that had not yet warmed to working temperature.


----------



## TSpider (Mar 17, 2021)

thank you for explanation, now I can see how I am green in the glass working subject, time to deeping of the knowledge...


----------



## Wildcat Wrangling Kat (May 16, 2021)

That’s pretty.... I love the green color on yours!I’ve been trying to research their bottles too. (Thanks, everyone.... your really so good!). Apparently not worth a bunch and worth Martin even less after what I just saw- I thought it was part of a very primitive lip, but after 3 days of shining this up, there’s a hole that if you blow in the bottle, air shoots out. I think the applied or tooled lip has some issues! So hard to see....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

